
The next big space telescope could spot Earth-like oxygen levels on exoplanets - DrNuke
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615011/a-telescope-in-the-works-has-a-new-way-to-spot-oxygen-on-exoplanets/
======
jp42
I really hope the launch and deployment of JWST goes smoothly. It's costly,
being in development for long time, and almost no way to fix(L2 is far away)
if something goes wrong.

~~~
DrNuke
Yes, such unique projects are really a case of make or break! To be fair, the
rate of success in the past is high enough to make us confident they will
succeed again... barring unforeseen or unpredictable circumstances in the
mechanical start up?

